

Google Chrome Allows Access to Webcam without plugins - pspeter3
http://chrome.blogspot.com/2012/07/new-senses-for-web.html

======
malandrew
Awesome. There are only two things that really stand in the way of many HTML5
apps competing with native apps, camera access is one. Address book access is
the other.

Before this only Opera 12 had experimental camera support.

------
jawngee
I'm sure nothing bad will come of this.

~~~
untog
Did you even read the article? It requires permission, just the same as
existing Flash methods do.

This could be very, very interesting video conferencing and the like.

~~~
jawngee
And there was never an exploit that allowed malicious websites access to your
camera in flash...

<https://www.google.com/search?q=flash%20camera%20exploit>

~~~
untog
...so how is it any worse than the current situation?

